# FED EX OPPORTUNITY



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*





FedEx Flex Delivery Driver: Alternative Vehicle Program (AVP) Job Opening in San Antonio, TX at FedEx: Triton Transit, Inc, | Salary.com


Apply for the Job in FedEx Flex Delivery Driver: Alternative Vehicle Program (AVP) at San Antonio, TX. View the job description, responsibilities and qualifications for this position. Research salary, company info, career paths, and top skills for FedEx Flex Delivery Driver: Alternative Vehicle...



www.salary.com




*


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*basically Google FED EXPRESS ALTERNATIVE VEHICLE PROGRAM IN YOUR MARKET AREA AND APPLY …*


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Knowing what they pay the home delivery drivers, I'm certain it's less than Amazon pays


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe post this in the Texas forum...San Antonio TX is bit far away.


----------

